# Hard Rock cafe



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*:help: I am looking for Hard Rock cafe lovers. WHY? :suspicious: I would like to ask you to purchase a guitar pin from your local cafe for me and I will reimburse you what it cost. I am wanting to put together a special gift for my daughter this Christmas. Normally the guitar pins run about $12.00 each and I would only want one (BTW she only collects the guitar ones). If anyone is willing to help me I would GREATLY appreciate it. :cheer2: Thanks *

*Katrina*


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

sorry babe...Dallas closed theirs.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My son's friend is the general manager of the one in Atlanta. Want one from there? Anything else? I can ask her to get it this week.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Katrina, we have one in Detroit. It's downtown so I'm not sure exactly when I'll be down there and dh is no longer downtown on a daily basis. But if noone else from the Detroit area is working down there or knows they'll be downtown and able to get you one more easily I'll be happy to try.  Maybe I can think of a friend who's working down there. Let's see if any other Detroiters chime in.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> My son's friend is the general manager of the one in Atlanta. Want one from there? Anything else? I can ask her to get it this week.


Sorry, I misspoke! My son's friend's mother is the general manager, let me know what you'd like and I'll ask her to bring it home.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> My son's friend is the general manager of the one in Atlanta. Want one from there? Anything else? I can ask her to get it this week.


One from Atlanta would be great. Any of the guitars except the breast cancer one she has it. Just let me know what the price is plus mailing and I will send a check or I have paypal. Thank you so much.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He told me this morning that she doesn't work there anymore but he's going to ask her if she has any pins, they have so much Hard Rock stuff at their house it wouldn't surprise me! I'll let you know.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I think there is still one in SF. I can have DH pick up a pin from there. Do the guitar pins indicate the city they are from?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> He told me this morning that she doesn't work there anymore but he's going to ask her if she has any pins, they have so much Hard Rock stuff at their house it wouldn't surprise me! I'll let you know.


OH no. but thank you for asking and if there is a spare pin I appreciate it and will pay for it. Thanks for helping me.

Katrina


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> I think there is still one in SF. I can have DH pick up a pin from there. Do the guitar pins indicate the city they are from?


Oh S.F. would be AWESOME she has a friend that tells us about the city. Normally the guitars DO tell the city, that is important to her. Thanks for helping me.

Katrina


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Katrina, consider a San Francisco pin a done deal. DH is off work and walking over to the Pier 39 Hard Rock as I write this. PM me your address.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Katrina, consider a San Francisco pin a done deal. DH is off work and walking over to the Pier 39 Hard Rock as I write this. PM me your address.


THANK YOU! Your DH is also the best!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> THANK YOU! Your DH is also the best!


He really is!!! :biggrin1: (and so are you Susan)


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

mintchip said:


> He really is!!! :biggrin1: (and so are you Susan)


 You are so right about Susan being the best.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks you guys but asking DH to hop on a trolley at Market Street and ride it to Pier 39on a nice day was a pretty easy request. 

I hope your daughter likes the pin. It's cute. 
I didn't know they were such a big deal. The salesguy told DH they are huge. He had three pins that have been discontinued that he was selling for $50.00 each!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Any one else willing to help me. PLEASE


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Katrina-
Just waiting for my son's friend to ask his mom...I'll let you know as soon as she gets back to us!
Ann


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Katrina, I can't help unless.....I sneak in my daughter house and steal her collection. :biggrin1: I'm sitting her wondering if she would miss just one. ound: She has been collecting the guitar pins for years and when we take road trips we go out of our way to find them for her. She does work with lots of men that travel so I will check with her to see if she can get the guys to round some up. Maybe between now and Christmas we can come up with one..or two. Good luck with her gift.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm still working on the Atlanta one. We may have to go downtown at the end of the month and if we do I'll try to pop in there.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Do you need one from Detroit?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Katrina-
My son's friend said his mom isn't working there anymore and she didn't have any pins. I'm taking my kids to see Wicked on the 29th and Hard Rock is a mile or so away from the theater so I guess we'll just have to pop in there for dinner! :biggrin1: I'll PM you as soon as I have it so I can get an address to send it.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Katrina, I can't help unless.....I sneak in my daughter house and steal her collection. :biggrin1: I'm sitting her wondering if she would miss just one. ound: She has been collecting the guitar pins for years and when we take road trips we go out of our way to find them for her. She does work with lots of men that travel so I will check with her to see if she can get the guys to round some up. Maybe between now and Christmas we can come up with one..or two. Good luck with her gift.


Oh don't raid your daughter that just will not do. Thanks for asking her about others though I appreciate it. Any and all are appreciated.

Katrina


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I'm still working on the Atlanta one. We may have to go downtown at the end of the month and if we do I'll try to pop in there.


Thank you Ann. I appreciate it.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

isshinryu_mom said:


> Do you need one from Detroit?


Oh yes we haven't been there yet. That would be great.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Thanks you guys but asking DH to hop on a trolley at Market Street and ride it to Pier 39on a nice day was a pretty easy request.
> 
> I hope your daughter likes the pin. It's cute.
> I didn't know they were such a big deal. The salesguy told DH they are huge. He had three pins that have been discontinued that he was selling for $50.00 each!


We haven't gotten it yet. I will let you know when we do. Thanks again.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

The post office said it would take 3-5 days but I've never had things arrive that soon. I mailed it on Tuesday. I hope you get it tomorrow. Unfortunately, there is no way to track it as I sent it via USPS and I didn't ask for a proof of delivery.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Katrina-
Still interested? I'm going there tonight. Is there something specific you'd like to have?
Ann


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Oh Ann any guitar would be AWESOME as long as it says the city. They are normally $10 - $13 plus tax . THANK You for remembering me.*


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'll let you know tonight or in the morning what I was able to get. :biggrin1:


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey, Katrina - does your daughter have one from NYC yet?

There is a Hard Rock Cafe on 42nd street; if I walk over there, I will FINALLY have an excuse to stop by the Godiva Chocolate Store for their Caramel drinkie.... 

Let me know


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, what a fun gift! I missed the original posting of this. Do you have any particular cities in mind? We have people from all over the country (and the world) that may not even realize there is one near them. I see Susan & her husband already helped you with our local HRC.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

jabellar said:


> Hey, Katrina - does your daughter have one from NYC yet?
> 
> There is a Hard Rock Cafe on 42nd street; if I walk over there, I will FINALLY have an excuse to stop by the Godiva Chocolate Store for their Caramel drinkie....
> 
> Let me know


* Nope she does not. I am like you ANY reason to go to Godiva's for chocolate. I would appreciate you getting her one if you do not mind. Thanks a bunch.*

*Katrina*


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh, what a fun gift! I missed the original posting of this. Do you have any particular cities in mind? We have people from all over the country (and the world) that may not even realize there is one near them. I see Susan & her husband already helped you with our local HRC.


 No particular ones just any and all. I would love one from Canada or another country how cool would that be? I will try to post a listing of where the cafes are.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*LOCATIONS*

I had no idea there were so many locations. :jaw: and this is just the American locations.

*United States*
Atlanta 
Atlantic City 
Baltimore 
Biloxi 
Boston 
Chicago 
Cleveland 
Denver 
Destin 
Detroit 
Foxwoods 
Gatlinburg 
Hollywood CA 
Hollywood FL 
Honolulu 
Houston 
Indianapolis 
Key West 
Lake Tahoe 
Las Vegas 
Louisville 
Maui 
Memphis 
Miami 
Minneapolis 
Myrtle Beach 
Nashville 
New Orleans 
New York 
Niagara Falls USA 
Orlando 
Philadelphia 
Phoenix 
Pittsburgh 
Sacramento 
Salt Lake City 
San Antonio 
San Diego 
San Francisco 
Seattle 
St Louis 
Washington DC 
Biloxi Hotel
Chicago Hotel
Hollywood FL Hotel
Hollywood FL Live
Las Vegas Hotel
Orlando Hotel
Orlando Live
San Diego Hotel
Tampa


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

These are the locations out of the USA. Needless to say she will NOT be getting a pin from every location in the usa or not that can be her life time goal. ound:

*Argentina*
Buenos Aires 
*Australia*
Surfers Paradise 
*Bahamas*
Nassau 
*Bahrain*
Bahrain 
*Brazil*
Belo Horizonte 
Rio de Janeiro 
*Canada*
Montreal 
Niagara Falls Canada 
Ottawa 
Toronto 
Toronto Skydome 
*Cayman Islands*
Cayman Islands 
*China*
Beijing 
Hong Kong 
*Colombia*
Bogota 
Cartagena 
*Czech Republic*
Prague 
*Denmark*
Copenhagen 
*Dominican Republic*
Punta Cana 
Santo Domingo 
*Egypt*
Cairo 
Hurghada 
Sharm el Sheikh 
*England*
London 
Manchester 
*Fiji*
Fiji 
*France*
Paris 
*Germany*
Berlin 
Cologne 
Munich 
*Greece*
Athens 
*Guam*
Guam 
*India*
Bengaluru 
Mumbai 
*Indonesia*
Bali 
Jakarta 
Bali Hotel
*Ireland*
Dublin 
*Italy*
Rome 
Venice 
*Jamaica*
Ocho Rios 
*Japan*
Fukuoka 
Nagoya 
Narita 
Osaka 
Osaka Universal 
Tokyo Roppongi 
Tokyo Uyeno Eki 
Yokohama 
*Kuwait*
Kuwait 
*Lebanon*
Beirut 
*Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur 
*Malta*
Malta 
Malta Bar (Valletta)
*Mexico*
Acapulco 
Cabo San Lucas 
Cancun 
Cozumel 
Mexico City 
Puerto Vallarta 
Mexico City Live
*Netherlands*
Amsterdam 
*Northern Mariana Islands*
Saipan 
*Norway*
Oslo 
*Panama*
Panama 
*Philippines*
Makati 
*Poland*
Krakow 
Warsaw 
*Portugal*
Lisbon 
*Puerto Rico*
San Juan 
*Romania*
Bucharest 
*Russia*
Moscow 
*Scotland*
Edinburgh 
*Singapore*
Singapore 
Singapore Airport 
*South Korea*
Seoul 
*Spain*
Barcelona 
Gran Canaria 
Madrid 
Mallorca 
*Sweden*
Gothenburg 
Stockholm 
*Thailand*
Bangkok 
Pattaya 
Pattaya Hotel
*United Arab Emirates*
Dubai
*Venezuela*
Caracas 
Margarita 
*Wales*
Cardiff


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Haven't forgotten your daughter, Katrina.... dh is starting a new job right now and will probably be downtown sometime soon. I will let you know.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good morning Katrina,

Got it! It's a white, sparkly guitar, my daughter chose it, and it says Atlanta on a little tag that's hanging from the neck of the guitar. There were so many to choose from so I hope you're happy with it! Once I was there I really wished I had asked you for a cell phone number so I could tell you about them.

PM your address and I'll get it out to you today when I go out.
Ann


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

isshinryu_mom said:


> Haven't forgotten your daughter, Katrina.... dh is starting a new job right now and will probably be downtown sometime soon. I will let you know.


 Thanks


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Good morning Katrina,
> 
> Got it! It's a white, sparkly guitar, my daughter chose it, and it says Atlanta on a little tag that's hanging from the neck of the guitar. There were so many to choose from so I hope you're happy with it! Once I was there I really wished I had asked you for a cell phone number so I could tell you about them.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see it. I am sure it is cute. Thank you.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Katrina-
Let me know when you receive it, and whether you like it or not! 
Ann


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Katrina-
> Let me know when you receive it, and whether you like it or not!
> Ann


Ann

It arrived today. It is gorgeous. The glittery white and the dangle Krista will love it. Thank you so very much. My mail has run today but I will get the check in the mail.

Katrina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lilly's mom said:


> Ann
> 
> It arrived today. It is gorgeous. The glittery white and the dangle Krista will love it. Thank you so very much. My mail has run today but I will get the check in the mail.
> 
> Katrina


Great! So glad you like it, there were several to choose from so I was torn.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You can take Las Vegas off your list now.  I just picked it up a couple of minutes ago. If you click the option to e-mail me (better than PM) with your mailing address, I'll send it out next Monday.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

AWESOME. I emailed you. Thanks. This is getting to be so exciting.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Katrina... my hubby is *supposed* to be going downtown on Friday.... keep your fingers crossed he'll remember it this time!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I was going to ask my SIL to get one in Vegas since she lives there. She doesn't like to go to Hard Rock though because she has to go often for work, she's a CSI!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Katrina - I just saw this thread for the 1st time today. Do you need a pin from Denver? I could probably manage to go downtown in a week or two or possibly have dh get one since he works near there.

Karen


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lilly's mom said:


> AWESOME. I emailed you. Thanks. This is getting to be so exciting.


Glad I checked with you before I went. I was surprised at the variety available. DH kept wanting to pick out some funky/fancy versions, but I told him that it HAD to say "Las Vegas" so the guy at the counter helped us pick out her guitar pin.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

isshinryu_mom said:


> Katrina... my hubby is *supposed* to be going downtown on Friday.... keep your fingers crossed he'll remember it this time!


 Thank you.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Gracie's Mom said:


> Katrina - I just saw this thread for the 1st time today. Do you need a pin from Denver? I could probably manage to go downtown in a week or two or possibly have dh get one since he works near there.
> 
> Karen


 SURE that would be great.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Glad I checked with you before I went. I was surprised at the variety available. DH kept wanting to pick out some funky/fancy versions, but I told him that it HAD to say "Las Vegas" so the guy at the counter helped us pick out her guitar pin.


 Thank Kimberly I appreciate it. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I was going to ask my SIL to get one in Vegas since she lives there. She doesn't like to go to Hard Rock though because she has to go often for work, she's a CSI!


 How cool is that a real life CSI and in Vegas. I love all of the CSI shows and NCIS I am addicted.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Just got home from a cruise . We stopped in Key West and I picked up a Hard Rock guitar pin for you! Would you believe I saw 2 Havanese while we were there? Perhaps it is close enough to Cuba to swim! 

PM me your address & I'll get it in the mail.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Paradise Havs said:


> Just got home from a cruise . We stopped in Key West and I picked up a Hard Rock guitar pin for you! Would you believe I saw 2 Havanese while we were there? Perhaps it is close enough to Cuba to swim!
> 
> PM me your address & I'll get it in the mail.


* Oh THANK You for thinking about us while on a vacation. That is so thoughtful. *
*BTW What is your name?*


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Checking in on this thread: how is it going?


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Seattle won't get a Hard Rock until next Summer...

Dang, if I were still flying, I'd have gotten a kick out of getting pins from foriegn countries!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Katrina, did you get ours from our vacation in Vegas?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope you had some luck with this! And I did get your check Katrina, thank you!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Katrina, we sent you one from Sacramento a couple of weeks ago. Did you get it? I forgot to put any kind of a note with it so if you were wondering who sent it, it was me and DH. Sorry it's rather plain. They didn't have any with a WOW factor, just a simple guitar pin that says Sacramento.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh wow, Susan - another one? Cool! 
I'm eager to hear how this turns out and how many she gets this year alone.

Our Vegas pin was a simple one too.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm just seeing this thread for the first time...is it too late to send pins? DH works in New Orleans...I could get him to pick one up if it's not too late. Just let me know.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Susan and Kimberly YES I got them I just haven't been able to post for fear my DD would see plus being sick didn't help. I am working on getting checks out today. Thank you ladies they were both pretty pins. Susan I did wonder who sent the Sacramento one and had planned to research here to see. I apologize for my delay in sending out payment. Thank you for helping me with this project I can not wait to see my DD face when she opens this gift. I will post pictures ASAP.*


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> Seattle won't get a Hard Rock until next Summer...
> 
> Dang, if I were still flying, I'd have gotten a kick out of getting pins from foriegn countries!


 How cool would that have been.?!?!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lilly's mom said:


> Thank you for helping me with this project I can not wait to see my DD face when she opens this gift. I will post pictures ASAP.


 You are so welcome! I'm glad I was able to help with this. I'm really looking forward to hearing how she reacts to getting the whole package.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Katrina, no rush on the check for me. I can't wait to see photos of what you are doing for your daughter.


----------

